# property photography



## Obs70 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,
im new on this forum and i would appreciate some tips.
I have to photograph a property, about 10 rooms + exteriors,
for use in online brochure.
How much would you charge for it (including some PS editing) ?

Regards.
Ca


----------



## skieur (Jul 6, 2009)

You have not provided enough details.  The usual formula is payment for time + expenses + (depends on use: one photo or several photos?, advertising? magazine? real estate? and the rights being negotiated.)

Indirectly related is the quality that you can provide based on your expertise, experience, skill, and equipment.  Lighting and distortion control will be your main challenges.

Good luck.

skiieur


----------



## KmH (Jul 6, 2009)

skieur said:


> You have not provided enough details. The usual formula is payment for time + expenses + (depends on use: one photo or several photos?, advertising? magazine? real estate? and the rights being negotiated.)
> 
> Indirectly related is the quality that you can provide based on your expertise, experience, skill, and equipment. Lighting and distortion control will be your main challenges.
> 
> ...


You'll need to know # of hits monthly on their website too.


----------



## Imaginis (Jul 6, 2009)

Obs70 said:


> Hi,
> im new on this forum and i would appreciate some tips.
> I have to photograph a property, about 10 rooms + exteriors,
> for use in online brochure.
> ...



As others mentioned, it depends on the scope of the project, beyond the size of the property.

Usually, you will charge for the photographs themselves, and then you will charge for a license agreement (which usually is much higher than the first number).


----------



## Moonb007 (Jul 8, 2009)

As everyone stated, it depends.  Typically I charge $1100 for a full day shoot and editing.  This provides them with a copy of all the images, but does not include the copy rights.


----------



## droyz2000 (Jul 21, 2009)

If you are shooting this for real estate purposes for an agent to sell a home, the typical rate is between $100 to $500 depend on the details.

I shoot real estate in Buffalo, NY and more shoots run around $175-$200 per home.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 21, 2009)

I typically charge between $600 and $2000 for either an interior or an exterior shoot... depends on size of property, complexity of process, distance from my home, amount of post processing required, etc.

If you're shmaht and nervy, charge them whatever you decide, but give them only a 1 year usage agreement with an option to renew for a fee.  (be sure to retain copyright, regardless of licensing)


----------



## manaheim (Jul 21, 2009)

droyz2000 said:


> If you are shooting this for real estate purposes for an agent to sell a home, the typical rate is between $100 to $500 depend on the details.
> 
> I shoot real estate in Buffalo, NY and more shoots run around $175-$200 per home.


 
Man I seriously don't know how you justify the time.  I've done a couple homes and it takes me actually MORE time than it takes to do commercial real estate.  (if I'm doing it right)


----------



## CygnusStudios (Jul 22, 2009)

manaheim said:


> droyz2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Man I seriously don't know how you justify the time.  I've done a couple homes and it takes me actually MORE time than it takes to do commercial real estate.  (if I'm doing it right)
> ...


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2009)

What do you think?....16 days and the OP is unheard from. Still sittin' there with 1 post to their credit.


----------



## droyz2000 (Jul 22, 2009)

@manaheim - It takes me about 2 hours to shoot a home and about 2 hours to edit that home. I realize that it not a lot of money for the time invested but at this point something is better then nothing. Also realize that I am still honing my skills. I am not undercutting anyone in this area because I am the only person that is really shooting residential homes. I think that it is important to also understand what the market can handle for a certain area. If I were to charge $600 for a home, I would be laughed out of town.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 23, 2009)

CygnusStudios said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > droyz2000 said:
> ...


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 23, 2009)

droyz2000 said:


> If you are shooting this for real estate purposes for an agent to sell a home, the typical rate is between $100 to $500 depend on the details.
> 
> I shoot real estate in Buffalo, NY and more shoots run around $175-$200 per home.



Yeah...  this sounds about right to me.  In fact, I'm amazed that you know Realtors that will part with $200 for this.

I don't shoot for Realtors.  I do shoot for builders, and I think Moonb007 was right on target with pricing.  

-Pete


----------



## CygnusStudios (Jul 23, 2009)

manaheim said:


> Have you done this and increased the rates appropriately?  I could certainly see charging $200-250 for what would effectively be a drive-by and then ramping up appropriately.



I have done a few of the cheaper shoots, but now I pass those along to other photographers. I still shoot the higher end homes that require more time and effort. When I push back my schedule of product shots I have to justify the time versus dollars. 

The quick shots typically take 20 to 30 minutes to shoot, then you simply upload the images within 24 hours. Most of the local firms who do this are picky about shots, but nothing that a good pro would struggle with. The pano shots have to be seamless and well lit, and they rarely ask for much editing beyond that. 

The hardest part of getting these gigs is the equipment list. Some of them have ridiculous ideas of what is needed to get the shots. Think of it like uncle Bob who owns a certain model or brand and believes that anyone who doesn't use that particular setup cannot capture good images. I literally had a woman in S.F. tell me that my Mamiya DL28 was not good enough for shooting a commercial office, but my Nikon D3 was. I smiled, thanked her and took the check and shot it with the Nikon.   

The busiest firm in the area pays under $100 per house but you can shoot a handful or more per week. 
The ones that pay the most for the drive by have a few houses per month. 
The top end firms have 3 to 4 per year.


----------



## Ryan Hall (Aug 26, 2009)

What type of lenses and lighting do you use for this type of photography? What lenses are optimal for capturing interior spaces versus exterior spaces?


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 27, 2009)

I think he was new to photography, new to this forum and decided to drop off the face of the earth before he had a chance to age... lol


----------



## NYREBroker (Dec 1, 2009)

I am brand new on this forum and I am a Realtor in NY, about 45-50 min north of NYC and photographers charge anywhere from $75-$300 for your basic shoot, 30+ photos (our MLS only allows 30 anyway) and after you get to know them and give them repeat business I often get 100+ photos. My guy spends maybe 25 min or so taking shots and usually emails them to me the next day.

These guys are doing 20-30 shoots a week and I was giving my guy 3-4 a week until I bought my own equipment.

I ended up buying the same exact equipment he has and been doing a lot of the shots myself for my listings but I still use the photographer from time to time. The photographers around here are using 10-22m lens, digital Slr's, expensive flashes, etc. I spent about $2,000 for my equipment and it suits me just fine. I have a 10-22mm lens, really nice flash that was $400+, Canon Digital SLR, uv filter, tripod, etc etc. and is fine for what I need. I do not even do any editing to my photos other than resizing before I upload to the MLS. I only just last night found Adobe Lightroom and is real fun to work with.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 3, 2010)

NYREBroker said:


> I am brand new on this forum and I am a Realtor in NY, about 45-50 min north of NYC and photographers charge anywhere from $75-$300 for your basic shoot, 30+ photos (our MLS only allows 30 anyway) and after you get to know them and give them repeat business I often get 100+ photos. My guy spends maybe 25 min or so taking shots and usually emails them to me the next day.
> 
> These guys are doing 20-30 shoots a week and I was giving my guy 3-4 a week until I bought my own equipmen
> 
> I ended up buying the same exact equipment he has and been doing a lot of the shots myself for my listings but I still use the photographer from time to time. The photographers around here are using 10-22m lens, digital Slr's, expensive flashes, etc. I spent about $2,000 for my equipment and it suits me just fine. I have a 10-22mm lens, really nice flash that was $400+, Canon Digital SLR, uv filter, tripod, etc etc. and is fine for what I need. I do not even do any editing to my photos other than resizing before I upload to the MLS. I only just last night found Adobe Lightroom and is real fun to work with.


 
do you shoot in auto.and did you know photography before you bought your canon dslr


----------



## joncardial (May 7, 2010)

To really make an impact and stand out from the competition, and to do go the extra mile with the marketing of great-looking homes, learn to take fantastic interior photos or hire a professional!..


----------



## RONDAL (May 8, 2010)

you guys wanna see proper property photography you need to follow scott hargis on flickr.  he does INCREDIBLE work.

Flickr: Scott Hargis' Photostream


----------

